
How X’s Exene Cervenka found solace in her mistakes - coffeedrop
https://www.huckmag.com/art-and-culture/music-2/exene-cervenka-x-interview-alphabetland/
======
rcakebread
Exene is a 9/11, Boston bombing and Sandyhook denier. But she's found solace
in her other mistakes. Saw X a few years ago and she was blathering on about
all kinds of conspiracy theories.

------
legerdemain
The artist's name is misspelled in the HN title. There is no H in it.

~~~
dang
Fixed now. Thanks!

